# I got fleeced at the vets....



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Morning

I got proper fleeced at the vets last night, which is annoying because I consider myself to be very aware of being scammed.

So I took the Kitten to get the second part of her vacination at the Cats Protection nominated vets as you get a discount so it should cost £18. As where if I'd gone to my regualr vets it would have been £34.

So I got there and he gave her the injection. While looking over her paper work he noted, that her flee and worm medicine was due, and asked if I like him to treat her with a dose of meds, I said yes as its cheap enough and I'd have to do it soon anyway.

He also noted some conjuntiivitus in her eye and asked me if I'd like him to put a few eye drops in to help clear it up, to which I also said yes.

So I got to the checkout, he printed out the bill......

65 :censor: quid!

Apperently the flee and worm medicine only come in packs of 3 and once opened he "has" to sell the whole pack, although he failed to mention that at the time, and the "few" eyes drops meant I was "agreeing" buying the whole bloody £25 bottle, not just a "few drops" again, not mentioned at the time!

I hate getting scamed!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

akuma 天;9478569 said:


> Morning
> 
> I got proper fleeced at the vets last night, which is annoying because I consider myself to be very aware of being scammed.
> 
> ...


 

Our vets will sell just one pipette of flea drops or a Stronghold if thats what the owner wants. An eye infection wont be cured with a one off dose of eye drops, its a course which will be why the vet prescribed a bottle. Most vets dont ask if you want something treated they just notice the sore eye or whatever and advise and prescribe. I wouldnt consider yourself scammed or fleeced and you did get a discounted vaccination, its just one of the things that happens when you have a pet.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Money was never the issue, I have plenty of that.

Its the general prinicple of the matter.

The manner in which he sold them was deliberately suggestive toward "just a few drops" and one treatment of flee/worm meds. He is lucky that I could afford to purchase the whole lot, many people don't have an extra £50 to pull out unexpectedly.

Of course stating that here, with mostly expereinced owners will envoke a "you should have known response" but for the average owner, it was a very sneaky sales practice by the vet in question.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

akuma 天;9478678 said:


> Money was never the issue, I have plenty of that.
> 
> Its the general prinicple of the matter.
> 
> ...


You could have refused the wormer, flea drops and eye drops and used over the counter stuff which imo doesnt work, then you could be looking at an enormous vet bill for a badly infected eye............


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> You could have refused the wormer, flea drops and eye drops and used over the counter stuff which imo doesnt work, then you could be looking at an enormous vet bill for a badly infected eye............


Your missing the point again though.

There is a large difference between

"would you like me to pop a few drops in to clear that up"

and

"I can sell you a treatment to clear that up [then explain treatment]"

The vets use the top line, which IMO as very sneaky and designed to sell a product that I might not have otherwise purchased. Which, again, is lucky I have the fund to buy as he'd opened the bottle and used some.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I understand what you are saying, but if the kitten needed the eye drops, then it needed the eye drops, so surely if the vet had told you that it would cost you £25 for the bottle you would have still paid it? I'm sure you're aware that if an eye infection in a small kitten isn't treated it can progress until you could end up needing long term treatment or even an operation? i do think that £25 sounds an excessive price, though - I'm sure I've never paid that much for a bottle of eye drops, whatever they were.

However, I have to say that you were very naive if you honestly thought that a few drops in the eye would cure an eye problem just like that, without a full course. Maybe the vet gave you credit for more understanding of how veterinary treatment works than you actually have? 

No offence meant by that statement by the way, just trying to see both points of view.


----------



## Hector1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thats bad but this is worse, 

We took our dog to the vets as he had a bad eye, the vet took a look at him for 10 second and yes its eye has been injured but it was is clearing up on its own. Got to the till £45 :gasp: SHOCKING!!!! That was just for looking at his eye for 10seconds! They do take the mikk!!


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Ive not took a mammal to the vet for a long time, but taking the Iguana to the vet has been pleasant thus far. Check up and a fecal test for 18 quid! I like my vet.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> I understand what you are saying, but if the kitten needed the eye drops, then it needed the eye drops, so surely if the vet had told you that it would cost you £25 for the bottle you would have still paid it? I'm sure you're aware that if an eye infection in a small kitten isn't treated it can progress until you could end up needing long term treatment or even an operation? i do think that £25 sounds an excessive price, though - I'm sure I've never paid that much for a bottle of eye drops, whatever they were.
> 
> However, I have to say that you were very naive if you honestly thought that a few drops in the eye would cure an eye problem just like that, without a full course. Maybe the vet gave you credit for more understanding of how veterinary treatment works than you actually have?
> 
> No offence meant by that statement by the way, just trying to see both points of view.


You are correct to guess that whether or not the bottle of eye drops cost £25 or £250 I would have bought it anyway. It was the prinicple of the matter that annoyed me.

It is possible that the vet simply over estitmated my knowledge of cat typed treatments and assumed I knew I was buying the whole treatment and not just a "few drops" but if you were there, and heard the way he phrased it, you'd know it was a dodgy sell, which was completely unneccesary as I'd have bought it anyway.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hector1 said:


> Thats bad but this is worse,
> 
> We took our dog to the vets as he had a bad eye, the vet took a look at him for 10 second and yes its eye has been injured but it was is clearing up on its own. Got to the till £45 :gasp: SHOCKING!!!! That was just for looking at his eye for 10seconds! They do take the mikk!!


thats nothing we took our dog to the vet with a cat scratch to one eye the vet looked at it and said he needs his eye removing wanted to do it same day and wanted to charge £200, we went to another vet and got some drops, his eye is perfectly fine now


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hector1 said:


> Thats bad but this is worse,
> 
> We took our dog to the vets as he had a bad eye, the vet took a look at him for 10 second and yes its eye has been injured but it was is clearing up on its own. Got to the till £45 :gasp: SHOCKING!!!! That was just for looking at his eye for 10seconds! They do take the mikk!!


Then your vet is charging £45 for a consultation fee. I would 'shop around' other vets and ask what their consultation fee is, then you'll know if he's overcharging. Different areas and different animals usually mean a difference in consultation fees.

My vet charges less than half of that!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

we've just started a new thing with our vets which means we can pay monthly. for that amount each month you get a check up twice a year with one including the vacinations etc, flea treatment all year and wormers all year...they rind and remind you to come collect it.
for our three dogs (2 small, one huge) it worked out at £36.00 a month... thats for all three. so i'm pleased as it a) means we are all set up to go etc and b) i dont have to remember wromer etc, its all done for us.

you can get add on such as insurance to cover your own vets fees etc but i havent had time to look into that yet.


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> we've just started a new thing with our vets which means we can pay monthly. for that amount each month you get a check up twice a year with one including the vacinations etc, flea treatment all year and wormers all year...they rind and remind you to come collect it.
> for our three dogs (2 small, one huge) it worked out at £36.00 a month... thats for all three. so i'm pleased as it a) means we are all set up to go etc and b) i dont have to remember wromer etc, its all done for us.
> 
> you can get add on such as insurance to cover your own vets fees etc but i havent had time to look into that yet.


That's not a bad deal.

To the OP, I don't think you were fleeced as such, but I agree the vet should have explained better, however did you question the amount at the till?

My staffy had an eye infection, went to the vets, paid £44 for a consultation and some drops, when I mentioned it to my mum at a later date she was shocked at the price and said I should have questioned it.

I know it's not about saving money, but if I was in you situation I would have asked them to clarify where the amount came from and ask why it wasn't explained to you that they need to sell the full pack of flea stuff. The drops I can understand them being needed, but again the vet should have said something along the lines of "You're going to need use these drops for a week, I'll put some in now for you" etc etc.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> thats nothing we took our dog to the vet with a cat scratch to one eye the vet looked at it and said he needs his eye removing wanted to do it same day and wanted to charge £200, we went to another vet and got some drops, his eye is perfectly fine now


That reminds me, when my dog was a lot younger we were with a private vet (we use the RSPCA now). He managed to cut his pad on some pebbles (I think there was glass nearby), so I took him to the vet, now this wasn't a major cut at all, it was about 4 cms long and shallow but I took him anyway...they said the could clean it up and dress it for £150!!!! I was shocked...I said no thank you, took him home, cleaned him up and dressed him for a few days and he healed.

Then I changed vet lol


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Kat91 said:


> That reminds me, when my dog was a lot younger we were with a private vet (we use the RSPCA now). He managed to cut his pad on some pebbles (I think there was glass nearby), so I took him to the vet, now this wasn't a major cut at all, it was about 4 cms long and shallow but I took him anyway...they said the could clean it up and dress it for £150!!!! I was shocked...I said no thank you, took him home, cleaned him up and dressed him for a few days and he healed.
> 
> Then I changed vet lol


 
Lucky its not my normal vet, its just the one Cat Protection recommend as its the one they use, and also, because the second part of the vacination is cheaper.

I get the impression they are annoyed at the amount of people that use them for the part 2 jabs, but they go on to use different vets. They spent a good few minutes at reception trying to convince me to switch to them which I politely declined.


----------



## cupra7 (Nov 9, 2011)

If money is no worry y didn't you use your own vet instead of tryn til save 16 pound?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

akuma 天;9478831 said:


> Your missing the point again though.
> 
> There is a large difference between
> 
> ...


we have the same thing with the `discount` vets around here.
they charge a few quid less for jabs, but the whole time you`re in there they`re trying to sell you things you dont need in an underhand way like this.
they`re like dodgy doorstep sellers imo and i dont think its right.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

cupra7 said:


> If money is no worry y didn't you use your own vet instead of tryn til save 16 pound?


Money is not an issue, but there is no need to be wasteful either!

The thread has never been about the money, its about the underhanded sales tactic's that some vets appear to use.

Again I am lucky that I can afford to shell out a surprise £50 when one was expecting an £18 bill, but the same cannot be said for all people, and this behaviour can discourage people from owning cats in the first place, meaning the shelters are fuller and more cats get abandoned.


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

i'm with OP, vets are in a position of trust and should respect that. being open and honest about the cost of treatment upfront is just the decent thing to do.


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

I agree with the op and berbers


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> we've just started a new thing with our vets which means we can pay monthly. for that amount each month you get a check up twice a year with one including the vacinations etc, flea treatment all year and wormers all year...they rind and remind you to come collect it.
> for our three dogs (2 small, one huge) it worked out at £36.00 a month... thats for all three. so i'm pleased as it a) means we are all set up to go etc and b) i dont have to remember wromer etc, its all done for us.
> 
> you can get add on such as insurance to cover your own vets fees etc but i havent had time to look into that yet.


Same here my lot are in this scheme i added the insurance option too but it only covers injury and not illness but to insure my 5 individually through a company is just not achievable for me, so this is a little piece of mind for me and am happy with the scheme as all my wormers, boosters and flea treatments are covered in this plan and any treatment and consults are discounted so saves alot of worry, plus the vets are lovely and treat me respectfully and don't assume i know nothing : victory:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

For future reference it is a good practice to avoid injections and flea/worming treatments on the same day. There are suggestions it can overwhelm their little system and possibly lead to auto immune issues.

As it is so easy to simply wait say 2 weeks between the injections and the worming then better safe than sorry. Unless it is an emergency, such as the poor animal being say anaemic due to fleas or stuffed full of worms, of course.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Our vets are buggers for stunts like that! We've been using them for years, and keep meaning to change.

Took Cass for his annual booster, our vets will only charge £20 for the booster if you've had their previous jabs with them (which we had). His one the other year, we turned up, and Cass's white side eye was a bit red, which it does get like when he gets hot. Vet said it looked like an infection, he needed drops, would I like some... The bill at the till was £67! - £20 booster, £20 consultation (as he'd looked at his eye ) and £27 for the smallest tube of eye drops I've ever seen...

Latest one was when Cass had his small fits we took him to the vets and they did a blood test. As Cass is insured I asked the vet if it was worth claiming incase it was something major. The vet said as my excess was only the cost of the blood test, then I'd be better waiting to see what the results was, then start up a claim if he needs more tests/treatment... and anyway, he needed paying that day. So, crafty I though, I'm paying today regardless, and if it comes back as something, I'm then paying another £60 excess.. but anyway, accepted it and as I was paying the bill at reception, I told the nurse I had Cass's insurance docs on me, does she want to get copies in the event I need to start a claim.... oh yeah she said, not a problem, that will be an extra £60 admin fee then please!.... (We had phoned earlier that day to check what we needed, no mention of £60 admin fee was mentioned grrr). Lucky enough, he didn't need any treatment, or I would have had to pay £180 in total just to claim, _and_ that's with my insurance paying my vet direct.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> For future reference it is a good practice to avoid injections and flea/worming treatments on the same day. There are suggestions it can overwhelm their little system and possibly lead to auto immune issues.
> 
> As it is so easy to simply wait say 2 weeks between the injections and the worming then better safe than sorry. Unless it is an emergency, such as the poor animal being say anaemic due to fleas or stuffed full of worms, of course.


Totally agree with that - I've known of whole litters of kittens dying after worming at the same time as vaccinating, so I never did it with my kittens.


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

feorag said:


> Totally agree with that - I've known of whole litters of kittens dying after worming at the same time as vaccinating, so I never did it with my kittens.


really? never heard that one but i suppose it makes sense. i cant remember what we did when ours were kittens but back on topic surely the vet would advise against it?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

it does happen, i never do mine at the same time either, always worm in between jabs.

some vets are better than others, and some are just after your dosh.
sad but true


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I suppose that would depend on whether they had any cat breeders on their books? 

Pedigree cats must be fully vaccinated before they are sold, so cat breeders do the vaccinations, rather than individual owners. If an individual kitten died after vaccination and worming, the vet might not tie the 2 together?? Whereas if a whole litter dies, then the vet will tie the two together.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I have only had one experience like this with my vets as I dont use the PDSA or RSPCA vets even though I am on benefits and entitled to. IT was last year when I went to have my two youngest kittens neutured, these were both kittens Ihad dumped on me by te breeder who couldnt cope with them at four weeks old so asked the RSPCA for help with the cost and was given vouvhers to cover the whole cost of the ops for them both. Upon picking them up I was faced with a bill of over £60 which I paid only to find out after this was the cost they were supoosed to charge the RSPCA and not myself. I had to claim it back from the RSPCA in the end which took months but I still use the same vets as other than this one mistake they are great but I must admit I had to go without that week big time ie food etc for myself and oh as I wasnt expecting anything to pay at all


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Thanks for reporting the pratt folks. I have dealt and they are no more - only just got in so sorry about the delay. If you see anything like this again please do not hesitate to report it.

Best Wishes

Simon


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

kato said:


> Thanks for reporting the pratt folks. I have dealt and they are no more - only just got in so sorry about the delay. If you see anything like this again please do not hesitate to report it.
> 
> Best Wishes
> 
> Simon


Thanx and i'll forgive you for the other thing since you detrolled us.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> Totally agree with that - I've known of whole litters of kittens dying after worming at the same time as vaccinating, so I never did it with my kittens.
> Totally unpleasant and unnecessary post in a section of animal lovers!!!
> 
> 
> image


Surely if a licenced vet is giving a second stage jab AND flee and worn medicine at the same time it cannot be harmful?

If my kitten suffers any ill effects should I be considering legal action?

Although I think I have gotten luicky as my toes took a ravaging last night!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Simon, thanks for removing that pratt!

Akuma, I don't think you'd have a case as you'd have to prove that was the cause of death and that could be difficult. A few cases I've heard of of whole litters dying after worming and vaccinating at the same time, was enough to convince me not to take the chance to be honest.

My attitude was and always will be that you are injecting a youn and vulnerable animal with a live virus and that is enough for its system to deal with at one time, without dishing out any other kind of medicine. I may be wrong, but for me it just wasn't worth the risk, so i timed my kitten worming so it was a week before and after the vaccination and, as I didn't have a flea problem I didn't flea treat my kittens.


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

akuma 天;9478831 said:


> Your missing the point again though.
> 
> There is a large difference between
> 
> ...


I agree with what you are saying, I'm pretty sure that nobody here would refuse treatment to their pet but it would be nice to know what you are signing up for. 

It's irritating the way they make it seem they are doing you a favour then sting you with the bill


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

feorag said:


> Simon, thanks for removing that pratt!
> 
> Akuma, I don't think you'd have a case as you'd have to prove that was the cause of death and that could be difficult. A few cases I've heard of of whole litters dying after worming and vaccinating at the same time, was enough to convince me not to take the chance to be honest.
> 
> My attitude was and always will be that you are injecting a youn and vulnerable animal with a live virus and that is enough for its system to deal with at one time, without dishing out any other kind of medicine. I may be wrong, but for me it just wasn't worth the risk, so i timed my kitten worming so it was a week before and after the vaccination and, as I didn't have a flea problem I didn't flea treat my kittens.



my 5 eggs here:

I must have vaccinated thousands of kittens and puppies by now, by far the majority are flea'd and wormed the same day. I have NEVER had any die. There have been a few poorly babies after vaccination, but doesn't seem to make any difference if they were wormed same day or not.

I would say that if entire litters were dying, that there must be some kind of genetic predisposition there. For those lines, obviously I would separate vaccinating and worming. I do have a ragdoll breeder whose line reacts badly to live vaccine, so they all get inactivated vaccine.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> my 5 eggs here:
> 
> I must have vaccinated thousands of kittens and puppies by now, by far the majority are flea'd and wormed the same day. I have NEVER had any die. There have been a few poorly babies after vaccination, but doesn't seem to make any difference if they were wormed same day or not.
> 
> I would say that if entire litters were dying, that there must be some kind of genetic predisposition there. For those lines, obviously I would separate vaccinating and worming. I do have a ragdoll breeder whose line reacts badly to live vaccine, so they all get inactivated vaccine.


I'm sure you will have and I'm sure there are many kittens vaccinated and wormed at the same time - i was just saying that, given information I had about entire litters dying I just wasn't prepared to take the risks.

Some of them were Abyssinian litters and I think one was a Maine **** litter, but I can't remember what breeds the other ones were. They wouldn't have been Ragdolls as I'm not even sure Ragdolls were in this country at that time.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

ragdolls are a bit rubbish at getting vaccinated, and i agree with vetdebbie about they should only have inactived jabs as bubbas, but live is fine as adults.
its not that easy to find a vet that actually stocks it, i have always had to order it in specially.

purevax is the best imo for the small and feeble that havnt had a good start in life and ragdolls.

i`ve also met breeders of maine ***** that have lost kittens, sometimes whole litter, sometimes part litters.

i`ve had 2 ragdoll kittens nearly die from vaccination ( when eclipse went off the market ) and i`ll never use the 5 in 1 again.


----------



## sss_180 (Jan 29, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> ragdolls are a bit rubbish at getting vaccinated, and i agree with vetdebbie about they should only have inactived jabs as bubbas, but live is fine as adults.
> its not that easy to find a vet that actually stocks it, i have always had to order it in specially.
> 
> purevax is the best imo for the small and feeble that havnt had a good start in life and ragdolls.
> ...


I lost my MAinecoon kitten this way  He became ill and went downhill after the jab and didnt make it  All his litter mates were fine, he must have been the runt perhaps? Very sad though, he seemed perfect health before the 12week jab.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thats really sad :-( maybe their breeder didnt know to ask for a specific vaccine rather than the cheap tat?

my old vets changed to purevax after getting it in for me, because they were getting no reactions on the feral/farm kittens they were using it on, unlike the live one which was making some of them quite ill.

my 2 were really ill, hot, sweating and wet through, shaking and limp and couldnt move/stand up or anything.
was really touch and go for 3 days.
and they have never been vaccinated since.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> ragdolls are a bit rubbish at getting vaccinated, and i agree with vetdebbie about they should only have inactived jabs as bubbas, but live is fine as adults.
> its not that easy to find a vet that actually stocks it, i have always had to order it in specially.
> 
> purevax is the best imo for the small and feeble that havnt had a good start in life and ragdolls.
> ...


I know of breeders who've lost kittens through the 5 in 1 also, but i never used it, as when the leukeamia vaccine first came out I wouldn't vaccinate for that at the same time a the flu/enteritis vaccine anyway, again because I think it challenged the kittens' immune system too much, so I left the leukaemia vaccine for the new owners to do, unless the new owner couldnt' take the kitten without it and then I would just wait until about 10 days after the flu vaccinations and then do the leukaemia and keep the kittens until they were about 17-18 weeks.

I did have a problem queen many years ago and the top virus expert at Bristol Uni advised that I used a dead vaccine, which my vet didn't stock, so I had to buy the whole batch of 24 (or whatever number it was - it was so long ago), whether I used them all or not.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

eclipse used to be the only inactive vaccine about, and there was a problem @ the factory so it was off the market, so we have the choice of 5in1 or live.
was told by vets and other breeders that the 5in1 was the better choice and to go for it.

big mistake on my part. ( everyone else homed their kittens with no jabs and told their owners to get them done @ 5 months old when they were stronger )
was told it was the adjuvants in it that were the problem rather than the actual vaccine?

purevax is great, they dont even go quiet and it has chlamydia in there too, so no sticky icky eyes either


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

vetdebbie said:


> my 5 eggs here:
> 
> I must have vaccinated thousands of kittens and puppies by now, by far the majority are flea'd and wormed the same day. I have NEVER had any die. There have been a few poorly babies after vaccination, but doesn't seem to make any difference if they were wormed same day or not.
> 
> I would say that if entire litters were dying, that there must be some kind of genetic predisposition there. For those lines, obviously I would separate vaccinating and worming. I do have a ragdoll breeder whose line reacts badly to live vaccine, so they all get inactivated vaccine.


I have never had a car crash going down a single track path....still doesn't mean that if it is avoidable then it is maybe best to avoid them.

There is circumstantial evidence that some cats and dogs may have suffered adverse reactions to it so say a tiny tiny risk and there is extremely rarely any risk in separating the two events by a week/2 weeks, so why oh why should anyone take that risk? 

Vets said there was no risk to feeding raisins as they could find in research no seeming correlation between the amount of raisins per kg of dog causing morbidity/mortality, then later studies suggest it should be thought of more like an allergy and actually dogs were dying from raisins just some much more reactive to it than others completely non weight/dose related. Better safe than sorry and as there is so little effort involved in safe rather than sorry (wait a fortnight and pop this on the dog Mrs Smith there's a good lady!) I can see no reason safe would not be the better path all around.

Even if they 100% feel it is rubbish why would any vet risk an owner reading about the suspected small risk after the death of a kitten/puppy and end up blaming themselves or hating their vet thinking it could have been avoided.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW

All these risks and none of that is explained BEFORE you have it done when surely if there is a risk your pet could die, you should have to sign a disclaimer first?


----------



## sss_180 (Jan 29, 2010)

akuma 天;9489946 said:


> WOW
> 
> All these risks and none of that is explained BEFORE you have it done when surely if there is a risk your pet could die, you should have to sign a disclaimer first?


I think its the fact that, obviously a jab is giving a live vaccine to an animal with the outcome to be the animal builds its amunity to this. This is, in itself a risk - its common knowledge.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

As it is when you immunise a child. There are risks of vaccine damage to some children.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the majority of vets dont tell you theres a choice of a live or dead vaccine, and your regualr pet person wont know to ask.

and they charge you the same wichever one you use,and most order the cheapest in, which is the live.

and if it goes wrong and your kitten gets ill its tough.
the best you`ll get is, `oh dear, thats a shame` or `it must have been ill when you bought it in`

or in the case of my two nearly-dead ones ` we can look at them if you like, but what do you expect us to do about it? ` :bash:

common sense to take the least-risky route?


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

I still maintain if there is a risk and a choice it should be explained to you BEFORE as I doubt "Joe Public" would know too much about it.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

Kat91 said:


> That reminds me, when my dog was a lot younger we were with a private vet (we use the RSPCA now). He managed to cut his pad on some pebbles (I think there was glass nearby), so I took him to the vet, now this wasn't a major cut at all, it was about 4 cms long and shallow but I took him anyway...they said the could clean it up and dress it for £150!!!! I was shocked...I said no thank you, took him home, cleaned him up and dressed him for a few days and he healed.
> 
> Then I changed vet lol


i got charged double that for the same thing. my dog cut his paw in between the pads. no idea what caused it, he'd only been in the garden. cost me £280 and the dressing came of that night. at least you wre told how much it would be. i think that's the OP's point that you go in & you've no idea how much it'll cost till you get to the till. i was more than a bit shocked to get a bill for £280 for cleaning & dressing a wound. 

next time he had an accident like that, i dressed the wound myself, it healed fine and it stayed on longer than a day.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

*mogwai* said:


> i got charged double that for the same thing. my dog cut his paw in between the pads. no idea what caused it, he'd only been in the garden. cost me £280 and the dressing came of that night. at least you wre told how much it would be. i think that's the OP's point that you go in & you've no idea how much it'll cost till you get to the till. i was more than a bit shocked to get a bill for £280 for cleaning & dressing a wound.
> 
> next time he had an accident like that, i dressed the wound myself, it healed fine and it stayed on longer than a day.


I once took a German Shepherd I was fostering for neutering, whilst under aesthetic the vet "kindly" remove a histiocytoma (a type of lump not uncommon in young dogs and although can sometimes be very itchy disappear normally in time) from his paw free of charge.

That so called kindness cost me tons, the rescue had not asked for the op so in all good conscience I could not ask for my money back and the vets charged over and over to redress the foot, it would not heal as the excess skin on the foot was in short supply and it was Feb in North Cornwall so wet and disgusting weather and the very very worse time to have a dog in a foot bandage ever.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

feet are a pain arnt they? 

i`d have been livid too.

when penny took the end off her toes and split them open smashing a water bowl up the vet wouldnt sew her up because it was nearly his lunchtime.

and by the time i found another vet to see her it was too late to sew her up because the edges had died.

i didnt get offered dressings or nothing.:bash:


----------

